# Need to replace carpet



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking for somebody that does carpet! I need to replace the carpet in one room of a rental house that measures aprox:12x12 need to replace the padding also. Thanks


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

wheres the rental?


----------



## rolltide64 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry house is located In navarre


----------

